# Couple otto questions



## gunk (Sep 28, 2008)

I know ottos like to be in schools, so I have 4 in my 10g, with 5 neons and 5 amano shrimp. Is that overstocked? Do you think the ottos feel crowded? Even with lots of hiding places, etc?

Do ottos prefer dark? Mine always stay in the shade during the day time. And is it normal for them to go crazy for a few moments when I turn the lights on or approach the tank?

And should I be feeding them algae wafers if the tank seems pretty algae-free? Whenever I do throw one in there, the shrimp nibble on it and most of it gets left alone for a day and I have to siphon it out. Will they eventually get a taste for them if I keep trying?

Thanks.


----------



## jusu (May 22, 2008)

Hi gunk,
IMO you are fine if it goes for stocking.
How long have you had them in this tank? The fact that they "go crazy" when you turn the lights on or approach the tank - means it scares them... Do you have plants in that tank? How densely it is planted? What hiding places do you have in mind? I've noticed my ottos being very jumpy while in my QT - it was 20gal only with one bushy fake plant and some cabomba, but this changed immediately when they got moved to heavily planted tank - which seemed to make them more secure... just my observation.
As for feeding - ottos usually munch on algae that is just starting to grow - mostly ones we don't even see yet, and they seem to prefer that over fully grown algae. I would supplement their diet with algae wafers, vegetables (cucumber, zucchini etc). And yes, don't get discouraged if they don't start eating it immediately - it may take a few days for them (specially if they don't feel comfortable yet)to figure out that these things are eatable and tasty.
Watch your ottos - if they are getting nice round bellies means that they are eating well.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Agree with jusu. The Ottos love Zucchini, Spinach and Brussel Sprouts. Be sure to slice them and blanch them. Blanching: Take some slices in a bowl with some water and microwave it for about 30 seconds. Use veggie clips to keep them in place in the tank for about 2 - 3 days. Don't leave them in there for more than that as they start to decompose affecting the water quality in the tank. That said, they rarely leave the slices there for 3 days. They usually finish them in 2.

Like jusu said, if you see fat bellies, they're doing good.

Good Luck.


----------



## gunk (Sep 28, 2008)

They've been in my tank for about 2 weeks now. It's densely planted and there's a few pieces of driftwood used to provide caves and shady areas.

Their bellies are pretty round, so I guess they're eating enough. But I'll try to throw in some veggies from time to time. 

I was just concerned they may be unhappy because they're rarely out in the open during the day so it's hard to monitor their health.


----------



## jusu (May 22, 2008)

Hey, I would not worry about it too much, and would give them some time to get used to a new home.
They can be shy sometimes, and you will hear quite often that people report them being more active after the lights go out. Also, I always had a problem to spot/count all my ottos at the same time - given that I'm not really sure how many I actually have  they hide really good.
Good luck!


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

The main trouble with the otos is the first couple of days in the tank. Once they get settled, they'll be fine. You'll rarely have to worry about them. 

Like you said, if you don't see any algae, feed them the veggies every 2 or three days and they'll be good. They also like algae tablets and dried sea weed.

Hang in there.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Are these Ottos safe with bichirs in the tank? im planing to add 2 bichirs in my tank soon.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry, Qwertus. I have no experience with bichirs. Hope someone else here will respond.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

The reason I'm asking is because Ottos are at around 1.5 inches max while bichirs reach more than 12 inches. Ottos seem to swim a hell lot faster though.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

No experience with birchirs but i think your otos are going to be a quick snack. The moment the otos rest on the glass, a stalking birchir will probably snap at it.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

I do not know anything about Bichars but I do know this...give a soldier a weapon he will use it, any piece of equipment i.e. a big mouth) will get used. Look at any fish; if it has teeth they will be used and anything with a big mouth will use it. Otos are little guys compared with how large Bichars get so they will get eaten. Predators may look slow but this is deceptive and they can move very quckly in a short distance and in a tank (even a very large one) there is not a lot of room to run.


----------

